# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Changes

## Hawke

As in St. Barts some of the old places disapear and new restaurants take their place. We will be visiting an old place that is still surviving in Barnstable. The Dolphin still has that old wood decor and pretty much the usual to eat at the bar. We will get there early, as Penny is at the bar and get two stools and enjoy the atmosphere and food.

----------


## andynap

Love the Cape. Spent last year in Truro and the year before in Dennis and Harwich Port and so on.

----------


## Hawke

Besides St. Barts where is your favorite place to visit?

----------


## cec1

> As in St. Barts some of the old places disapear and new restaurants take their place. We will be visiting an old place that is still surviving in Barnstable. The Dolphin still has that old wood decor and pretty much the usual to eat at the bar. We will get there early, as Penny is at the bar and get two stools and enjoy the atmosphere and food.



I find great comfort in such familiar environs.

----------


## amyb

Love visiting and dining in California wine country and Carmel/Monterrey. Italy and France work too.

----------


## cec1

LOL, Amy . . . not bad choices!

----------


## amyb

I agree with Louis Armstrong IT’S A WONDERFUL WORLD.....

----------


## Hawke

Lisbon has great grilled seafood that is simply prepared. Also an easy city to get around.

----------


## GramChop

> Besides St. Barts where is your favorite place to visit?



Paris is always a good idea.

----------


## Hawke

Will be going back to visit friends in Jupiter FL for a few weeks in November. An amazing number of restaurants on the water. Always fun. Also, nice beaches.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We're headed to the Greek Islands soon...heaven on earth.

----------


## amyb

Another fabulous destination, Jim. Enjoy and know that your old fan base will be looking forward to your photos.  Safe travels wished for you and Dan.

----------

